# ثلاجة التبريد الالومنيوم كيف تعمل ؟ صورة



## pajero (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


لدي هذه الثلاجة وهي للتبريد وليس التجميد ولكن لا يوجد بها فريون وانما قطعة الومنيوم ومروحة والبرودة تصل الى اقل من 15 درجة مئوية وتعمل على 12 و220 فولط . 

آمل شرح طريقة تبريدها وهل يمكن صنع مكيف الومنيوم بدل الفريون ولكم اطيب تحية .,


----------



## belall (10 يونيو 2009)

*المشروع امامى ولم يكتمل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الفكرة ان هناك طبقتين من مادة معينة تتصل مع بعضهما بدائرة اليكترونية عند تغذيتها بجهد معين يحث ان سطح يكون درجة حرارتة مرتفعة عن السطح الاخر بينهم علاقة اذا قمت بتبريد السطح الساخن يبرد السطح الاخر هذا ما اعرفة


----------



## عمرعصام (10 يونيو 2009)

Thermo-Electric Refrigeration System
​
- يعتمد هذا النظام كام ذكر العضو belall علي وجود Thermocouples 
وهو عباره عن سلكين من مادتين مختلفيتين يوصل بينهم عن طريق لحام الاطراف ويفضل ان تكون من المواد شبه الموصلات مثل السيلكون 
- تطبيقاتها محدوده جدا نظرا لارتفاع ثمن مكوناتهالذا تستخدم في الثلاجان الصغيره وتبريد الغواصات وبعض التطبيقات الطبيه 
- تعتمد فكره عمله علي توصيل الجهاز بفرق جهد مناسب مثل 12 فولت وتعريض احدي الوصلتين الي درجه حراره عاليه وبالتالي تبرد الوصل الثانيه لتحقبق مبدا Seebeck&Peltier effect
- مكتشف هذا الفكره الالماني seebeck سنه 1822 وقام بتحقيقها وتطويرها الفرنسي peltier سنه 1832 وقد اثبت صحه هذا المبدا وارتباط الفكرتين لدي العالمان السابقين wiliam thomson​
:7::7::7:









:5:


----------



## pajero (11 يونيو 2009)

وضحت الفكرة وجزاكما الله خيرا .,


----------



## sirhtatji (1 ديسمبر 2009)

hhh


----------



## eng samo (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن معلومات اكتر عن الفكرة دى وامثلة للاستخدامتها


----------

